# North Wales Hospital, Denbigh April 11



## kevsy21 (May 1, 2011)

The North Wales Hospital (locally known as Denbigh Mental) was a hospital for people with psychiatric illnesses located in Denbigh, North Wales.
Growing up in North Wales we referred to it more as the Denbigh Nuthouse.

Designed by architect Thomas Full James to originally accommodate between 60 and 200 patients, the building dates back to 1848, and originally had its own farm and gasworks. Planned for closure by Enoch Powell from the 1960s, it was closed in sections from 1991 to 2002.
Heres a link to the Historical Society.
http://www.northwaleshospital.ik.com/

Anyway,on with our group visit,it was good to meet up with you all and hopefully we can meet again soon.
Thanks to Sparkuk,Bigjobs,Georgie,Catbalou,Mookster,Xan Asmodi,Flubber,Everyonefreezes and his girlfriend for making it a memorable day.
On with the pics.





































































































Now,on to the interesting end to it all.
After heading up the public road outside,Elwyn pulled up and decided to start having a go at us.
Then he got his dog out of the van which helped his bolllocks grow massively.After telling his dog to get me it grabbed on to my arm,held and released.Luckily for him it never cut the skin.
If he wasnt such an old pathetic fart i would have punched him into next week for using his dog as a weapon but i believe in care in the community



Hopefully,he will get his just deserves.


----------



## dizzydebs (May 2, 2011)

what an eeiry old building!!!


----------



## vwdirtboy (May 2, 2011)

Nice work Kev.. plenty of corking images and fun to boot! shame we couldn't make it


----------



## wherever i may roam (May 2, 2011)

Some nice shots there mate


----------



## kevsy21 (May 2, 2011)

vwdirtboy said:


> Nice work Kev.. plenty of corking images and fun to boot! shame we couldn't make it



It was a good day,hopefully next meet up you can make it.


----------



## klempner69 (May 2, 2011)

Well done Kevsy for a colourful report.


----------



## M_Lud (May 3, 2011)

Good stuff  I love that place. I found it was far more than a single day's explore if you get into the tunnels as well!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 3, 2011)

Some great photos there, I never tire of seeing new photos from this place 



M_Lud said:


> I found it was far more than a single day's explore if you get into the tunnels as well!



When we went in 2009, we only came across and went in 1 tunnel, how many are there?


----------



## kevsy21 (May 29, 2011)

M_Lud said:


> Good stuff  I love that place. I found it was far more than a single day's explore if you get into the tunnels as well!



Whereabouts are the Tunnels?


----------



## alex76 (May 29, 2011)

> Now,on to the interesting end to it all.
> After heading up the public road outside,Elwyn pulled up and decided to start having a go at us.
> Then he got his dog out of the van which helped his bolllocks grow massively.After telling his dog to get me it grabbed on to my arm,held and released.Luckily for him it never cut the skin.
> If he wasnt such an old pathetic fart i would have punched him into next week for using his dog as a weapon but i believe in care in the community
> ...



should of reported himoliceman: herd about this knob so many times the law stands that all security staff should have there SIA badge on show and i bet he ent got one


----------



## kathyms (May 29, 2011)

*security*

i bet he is on his pension, i wonder if the vans got an mot lol. id have dialed 999 and had him done you were on a public road. as to the pics they are brilliant, what a stunning place.


----------



## lost (May 29, 2011)

I think certain explorers keep going there to wind him up and it's got to him, he's been an unofficial security guard at Denbigh for as long as I can remember and although he was always a bit tetchy he's never been this bad.

Just keep out of his way if you go there... You have to remember that a lot of people see no difference between us and any other trespassers.


----------



## alex76 (May 30, 2011)

lost said:


> You have to remember that a lot of people see no difference between us and any other trespassers.



Very true and fair point... cheers lost


----------



## kevsy21 (May 31, 2011)

lost said:


> I think certain explorers keep going there to wind him up and it's got to him, he's been an unofficial security guard at Denbigh for as long as I can remember and although he was always a bit tetchy he's never been this bad.
> 
> Just keep out of his way if you go there... You have to remember that a lot of people see no difference between us and any other trespassers.



He is getting worse but to act as security he is flaunting the law.Even people passing the site on the public road are getting abuse,its out of order.
Daresay, as the years pass he's getting more fed up with people close to or on the site but the big question remains why?
He's been known to take people he knows on tours inside the buildings,hes a hypocrite,no one goes there to torment him,in fact its better if he doesn't show up.
My personal opinion is he's just a sad obessed old man who can't let go of his past after working within the asylum.Sooner or later the police will get tired of complaints relating to him and his heavy handed unlicensed ways of security and do something about it.
For all his efforts the place has been stripped,vandalised and sections burnt out.


----------



## tim1989 (Jun 7, 2011)

Brilliant report! I love this place and can never get tired of it. I have had a couple of run-ins with that guy. The first time he set his dog on me and we reported him to the police. Only for them to turn up and completely take his side. The police woman said, and I quote "That is a working security dog, and he takes it with him for his own protection." I didnt know cameras were a danger to him :S

Also, according to the same police woman, "he was doing us a favour because we could have fallen through a floor, never to be found again."


----------

